# Residency in New Zealand allow automatic entry into Austrailia



## Lsung (Oct 27, 2013)

Heya I have a question that I'm hoping you can answer. If you are lucky enough to gain residency in New Zealand once you have been there a couple of years, does this mean you can live/work freely in austrailia too? 

Thanks
X


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2014)

Nope, you need a visa just like everyone else. Australian PR holders can live and work in NZ but only NZ Citizens are offered the same in return.


----------

